# What do you want that isn't available in your size?



## MissToodles (Feb 21, 2007)

I always liked Betsey Johnson's dresses but I'll never fit into them, nor could I afford them.

I would also like the dress on the left, below:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, there's lots of fun, funky designer stuff like Betsey Johnson that I'd like to wear. The other thing - and this is a biggie - is vintage shops. If I were a size 6, I'd be raiding those every weekend. I'm a huge fan of 20s, 30s, 40s and 50s fashion... but alas, can't wear any of it. 

*shrug*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2926827...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008991&P=1
Would be gorgeous for a garden party...


http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2920566...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008991&P=4
Love the bold print


http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2860850...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008991&P=7
Great wrap dress

Beautiful pieces, all of them.

Oh and anything on www.monsoon.co.uk/


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 21, 2007)

I see many, many items of gothic clothing I would love to have, that will never come anywhere near my size in a million years. Some of these I could actually afford, (such as the gothic flea market Velvet Garden) which makes the impossibility of ownership even more hurtful, and some are in the stratosphere financially as well, so I can only "drool from afar". 

My very favorite goth company is Dark Angel, in the UK. Very expensive, (but superb quality) and I think their idea of an extra-large is a uk 18, which would be a 16 usa. If they would create for supersizes, and if I had the money, I'd probably wear their clothing almost exclusively, expecially in the cooler months. 

My fav US company is, of course, our own RedVelvet's Persephone. Wouldn't mind swishing around in her clothes every day, either....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 21, 2007)

Like Ashamma, those Nordstrom dresses that Sam posted. OMG. I don't own a single dress and its been this goal, but I don't know where to start and am picky. I AM IN TOTAL LOVE with the dresses she linked. 

So perfect. 
So beautiful.
So 22/24.

C'mon Nordstrom....just a few more sizes? Pretty Puh-Lease!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

My wish list:

Winter boots (my calves are too large even at places like Lane Bryant).
A strapless bra that actually WORKS/fits.
Pantyhose that fit (I'm trying some from JustMySize instead of Catherine's where I usually get them - I'll let y'all know how they do). 
Bras that are comfortable/fit well but don't have the huge straps, and that are lower cut, so I can wear them with "strappier" and lower-cut things.
A shirt with a built-in shelf bra that actually supports.

I know, I'm dreaming.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 21, 2007)

If it helps you (or anyone) to feel better, a skinny flat chested friend says that built in shelf bras don't work for her either.


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 21, 2007)

knee high boots are my dream, I'd pay almost any amount of money for them if I could find a pair to fit my fat legs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

Denise, you just made me want to add to my list - 

THIGH HIGH boots. Yum! I'd say "thigh high pantyhose," too, but Just My Size claims to have some that will fit me. I'll let you guys know how those work out as well.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 21, 2007)

for boots, www.shoetrader.com has some boots with calf size options and a lace up back to further adjust the calf size. Let me see if a I can find a link to the ones I have.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 21, 2007)

There are SO many things I want that are not in my size.

This is a depressing thread. >_<


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 21, 2007)

this is almost what I have. wide and wide wide widths.

http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=47839&CATEGORY=BOOTS


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, they're in my shoe size alright... but no way I can wear these being this body size. *sigh*


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 21, 2007)

www.widewidths.com

Remember, you can always go to a local shoe shop and have them add extra goring to fit the calves. Some of the boots in the above link have a 22 inch circumfrence.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2007)

AFG - I shop at Nordstrom and have bought some beautiful dresses from them...I love a good sale. I don't know what size you are, but try alight.com, too. I get alot of my dresses from there.


Oh and Sam - those shoes are beautiful! Reminiscent of a pair that I own.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't wear any heels but these make me want to cry!


----------



## issabeau (Feb 21, 2007)

I so want thigh high stocking for the super size gal. and if it's not too much to ask a nice selection of colors and styles


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

I adore ballerina espadrilles. Adore them. I also adore Steve Madden shoes. Therefore, I present for your admiration: 

View attachment MARITIME RED FABRIC.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 21, 2007)

Knee high black boots that I could really wear with just about anything - but most of all dresses, just a small heel if any. 

(The boot suggestions are well meaning but frustrating - it's not happening for me, but I'm sure they're helpful for some other women here. I have 17 inch _ankles_, very wide (4E) feet, and 28 inch calves. The only boots I will EVER have is if I find a custom maker and pay about $800-1200 for them.)

These are wonderful: 

View attachment 1396-271575-p.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2007)

A closet full of the perfect business suits... very boring I know.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

I am SO on the same page with you, AM. I felt the same way - and my measurements are the same.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 21, 2007)

A strapless bra.

Also all the t-shirts and jackets that non-fat companies and organizations give away at events they hold.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

I so totally agree..... all the most beautiful things are never in plus-sizes...it's so frustrating!!! 





ashmamma84 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2926827...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6008991&P=1
> Would be gorgeous for a garden party...
> 
> 
> ...





activistfatgirl said:


> Like Ashamma, those Nordstrom dresses that Sam posted. OMG. I don't own a single dress and its been this goal, but I don't know where to start and am picky. I AM IN TOTAL LOVE with the dresses she linked.
> 
> So perfect.
> So beautiful.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG!! Some of my very own wishes!! 

Tall boots that fit my calves. 
The perfect fitting bra.... I WILL find that one.... 

I was searching for the perfect jeans and I finally found them. Sonoma boot cut by Kohls.... Just a little lycra...fit perfect in waist and hips and perfect length... no altering!! AND only $15.00!!! Needless to say, I went to 4 Kohls stores and bought out all they had in my size. I have 6 pair put away. Get 'em while you can, I say.






BigBeautifulMe said:


> My wish list:
> 
> Winter boots (my calves are too large even at places like Lane Bryant).
> A strapless bra that actually WORKS/fits.
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

I've tried the Just My Size thigh high hose.... eh...not great. Berkshire makes GREAT thigh high hose and stockings for use with garters. REALLY great fit...look great and are very silky smooth. Perfect for special occasions and for "dress up". Not super expensive either and they come in nice colors. I found mine in Kaufmann's/now known as Macy's. They're online too at Bare Necessaties. Well worth the search. 







BigBeautifulMe said:


> Denise, you just made me want to add to my list -
> 
> THIGH HIGH boots. Yum! I'd say "thigh high pantyhose," too, but Just My Size claims to have some that will fit me. I'll let you guys know how those work out as well.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

Berkshire....they're wonderful. Go to www.barenecessities.com. They're not real expensive and they have a super selection. 




issabeau said:


> I so want thigh high stocking for the super size gal. and if it's not too much to ask a nice selection of colors and styles


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

Vi - I'm sure those will be great for many people looking.  But issa was talking about thigh highs for super sizes (as was I - I should have been more specific), and those only go up to 250 pounds.  Those would be great for those that can fit them, though, I'm sure.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 21, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I adore ballerina espadrilles. Adore them. I also adore Steve Madden shoes. Therefore, I present for your admiration:



Ginny...I have these shoes in black! I love, love, love them! And they are surprisingly comfortable!

:smitten:


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2007)

Pretty lacey bras in colors, and with matching panties.

Vintage clothes.


----------



## Donna (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> A closet full of the perfect business suits... very boring I know.



YES, YES, YES! And suits that I can wear off the rack and not have tailored.


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the perfect business suit is far from boring. I'm just picturing gorgeous wools, and crisp linen, a colorful boucle with just a splash of sass, or a luxurious silk blouse, a perfectly folded lace hanky in the pocket... nothing boring there!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmmm...I hadn't thought of that.... I'll have to look and see what they have next time I get some. They really are nice....



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Vi - I'm sure those will be great for many people looking.  But issa was talking about thigh highs for super sizes (as was I - I should have been more specific), and those only go up to 250 pounds.  Those would be great for those that can fit them, though, I'm sure.


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 24, 2007)

I would LOVE to be able to just go shop anywhere and find all the cutest style's in MY size, but that isnt going to happen. I also agree a good bra and panty set for this ssbbw and BOOTS I just LOVE boots!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 24, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Pretty lacey bras in colors, and with matching panties.
> 
> Vintage clothes.



I totally agree!!!!
I love brightly colored undergarments, they make me feel ultra sexy


----------



## Cat (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty much anything from Anthropologie...

http://www.anthropologie.com/

Very trendy yet classically feminine. 

View attachment anthro.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Feb 25, 2007)

Cat said:


> Pretty much anything from Anthropologie...
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/
> 
> Very trendy yet classically feminine.




i love anthropologie and hate them for not selling size fat.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i love anthropologie and hate them for not selling size fat.



Me three! Every time I pass the store, I just frown...it's a damned shame they won't do plus - they could make a killing...My skinny friends love Anthro and are always scoring cutesy duds from there.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Denise, you just made me want to add to my list -
> 
> THIGH HIGH boots. Yum! I'd say "thigh high pantyhose," too, but Just My Size claims to have some that will fit me. I'll let you guys know how those work out as well.




I have worn Thigh Highs from Just My Size. They fit pretty well.


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 26, 2007)

I would really like pants that fit well. I'm an apple, if they fit in the waist they are too big in the hips. 

Also, at 5'3", petite length pants are a little too short and avg. length pants are way too long. Arrrg, I can't win.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 26, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Me three! Every time I pass the store, I just frown...it's a damned shame they won't do plus - they could make a killing...My skinny friends love Anthro and are always scoring cutesy duds from there.



Count me in on this too.. I LOVE their stuff. UGH.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadly, in case anyone else is thinking of trying them, their sizes aren't accurate, apparently. The thigh highs claim to go up to 450 pounds - that must be only if 90% of that is in your bust. These suckers barely made it past my knees, and I'm somewhere around 400.


----------



## Pink (Mar 9, 2007)

at this moment old navy string bikinis


----------



## divaqueen (Mar 16, 2007)

Suits in natural fabrics. Hard to find! And cute jeans. I did find one thing I love - a print skirt. Can't recall the name of it now. But I found it on the Jahqoi site. Has anyone hear ever heard of them? A friend saw the designer on tv and told me about their site. I ordered the skirt. I can't wait to get it. It has a lot of flare and goes up to size 32. But they don't have natural fabrics. So I wrote to them about that. Got a reply. They are going to add linen and cotton items later this year. And they're going to have jeans. Can't wait for that!


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 16, 2007)

Skinny jeans 

They look so cute with tunic-y tops and flats. Bootcut just doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Skinny jeans
> 
> They look so cute with tunic-y tops and flats. Bootcut just doesn't have the same effect.


You can't find skinny jeans in your size?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Skinny jeans
> 
> They look so cute with tunic-y tops and flats. Bootcut just doesn't have the same effect.



I don't know what size you are but they make them for plus sizes...I have a couple pairs. I bought some at the Avenue and higher end plus designers sell them too. 

www.avenue.com/

www.svobodastyle.com/


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2007)

divaqueen said:


> Suits in natural fabrics. Hard to find! And cute jeans. I did find one thing I love - a print skirt. Can't recall the name of it now. But I found it on the Jahqoi site. Has anyone hear ever heard of them? A friend saw the designer on tv and told me about their site. I ordered the skirt. I can't wait to get it. It has a lot of flare and goes up to size 32. But they don't have natural fabrics. So I wrote to them about that. Got a reply. They are going to add linen and cotton items later this year. And they're going to have jeans. Can't wait for that!




Yes, girl! I posted on this line a while back...I really like the line so far...just waiting to see what else they have in store!


----------



## VictoriaLeigh (Mar 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My wish list:
> 
> Winter boots (my calves are too large even at places like Lane Bryant).
> A strapless bra that actually WORKS/fits.
> ...



Amen!! and hey JMS has thigh highs that go up to like a 7x I was SOOOO thrilled Thay're great!


----------



## ebonyprincess (Mar 16, 2007)

I am lusting over these shoes, these are a one of a kind, as they are hand painted but the size is UK 5 / USA 8 and there is no chance im going to be able to squeeze my big boats into them LOL


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 16, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't know what size you are but they make them for plus sizes...I have a couple pairs. I bought some at the Avenue and higher end plus designers sell them too.
> 
> www.avenue.com/
> 
> www.svobodastyle.com/



I mean, I can find them, but they don't look the same. And I have to get a size 18 or so (maybe bigger depending on brand) to fit my thighs, and then the waist is huge. In any event, they would just look like too tight reverse fit on me, because of the way that I am built.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I mean, I can find them, but they don't look the same. And I have to get a size 18 or so (maybe bigger depending on brand) to fit my thighs, and then the waist is huge. In any event, they would just look like too tight reverse fit on me, because of the way that I am built.


Tailoring is your friend - you need a tailor. Buy the bigger size, and then get the waist, etc., tailored to fit your shape. Best extra $10 you'll ever spend. And buy them long - it's essential that skinny-leg pants fit over your shoe (particularly with heels). It elongates the leg then, and gives quite a spiffy look, imo.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I always liked Betsey Johnson's dresses but I'll never fit into them, nor could I afford them.
> 
> I would also like the dress on the left, below:




Being a vintage lover I probably shouldn't disclose this but dresses like this CAN be found. I have half a closet full thus far after only a year or so of collecting and after losing MANY an auction. 

Also, learning to sew can make all of your fantasies a reality. 

GoddessNoir - sewing fat girl vintage lover


----------



## Tooz (Mar 18, 2007)

*HOCKEY JERSEYS.*

Well, the CCM authentic (not reproduction) jerseys in the largest size (XXL) fit me like a normal shirt (instead of oversized), and it's tight in the stomach. If they made them one size bigger, I could wear one. >_<


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 18, 2007)

GoddessNoir said:


> Being a vintage lover I probably shouldn't disclose this but dresses like this CAN be found. I have half a closet full thus far after only a year or so of collecting and after losing MANY an auction.
> 
> Also, learning to sew can make all of your fantasies a reality.
> 
> GoddessNoir - sewing fat girl vintage lover



Oh how I've tried around the nyc area. I wear a 5x and it's been a fruitless quest. I've also tried in Vermont, where I see a lot more people more size but nada. A fashion group I read mentions that the best fat girl vintage is found in the midwest.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i love anthropologie and hate them for not selling size fat.





ashmamma84 said:


> Me three! Every time I pass the store, I just frown...it's a damned shame they won't do plus - they could make a killing...My skinny friends love Anthro and are always scoring cutesy duds from there.





kerrypop said:


> Count me in on this too.. I LOVE their stuff. UGH.



Have you asked them to? Three letters from large women to that company might make them at least look into stocking big sizes. But complaining without asking them is a little futile.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2007)

I want a strapless bra that works, in my size. I want boots too, and I want some nice jackets or coats that are not thick and padded or grannyish. I haven't had a jacket I've liked in ten years, grrrr.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Skinny jeans
> 
> They look so cute with tunic-y tops and flats. Bootcut just doesn't have the same effect.



Around 1980, my friends and I all turned our straight leg (looser) jeans into skinny ones, by turning them inside out and running a double line of stitching from the sewing machine up the inside seam side, to make them skinny. then chopped off the excess. It was primitive but it worked fine!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Around 1980, my friends and I all turned our straight leg (looser) jeans into skinny ones, by turning them inside out and running a double line of stitching from the sewing machine up the inside seam side, to make them skinny. then chopped off the excess. It was primitive but it worked fine!



Holy crap you just brought a memory I'd totally forgotten! I had my mom make all my jeans into skinny jeans right around that time using the very same method! I remember her cursing me as she brought out the relic of a sewing machine we owned that weighed about 30 lbs and her asking what's wrong with my jeans the way they were? Only a short time later I was able to buy skinny jeans in my size... I remember a classic pair that had some kind of checkerboard trim and zippers at the ankles... lol. I think I wore them with purple Converse high tops. Good times.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 18, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Holy crap you just brought a memory I'd totally forgotten! I had my mom make all my jeans into skinny jeans right around that time using the very same method! I remember her cursing me as she brought out the relic of a sewing machine we owned that weighed about 30 lbs and her asking what's wrong with my jeans the way they were? Only a short time later I was able to buy skinny jeans in my size... I remember a classic pair that had some kind of checkerboard trim and zippers at the ankles... lol. I think I wore them with purple Converse high tops. Good times.



lol they sound fab! Yes good times indeed. And I bet people always told you that you looked like Belinda Carlisle when the Go-Gos appeared! I used to get that I looked like Alison Moyet (which annoyed me cos she had a huge jaw LOL).


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> lol they sound fab! Yes good times indeed. And I bet people always told you that you looked like Belinda Carlisle when the Go-Gos appeared! I used to get that I looked like Alison Moyet (which annoyed me cos she had a huge jaw LOL).



I did hear some Belinda Carlisle references back then... I think it was the blond hair and ski slope nose. Fast forward a few years, several pounds and a dark colored bob and all I heard was pre-WLS Carnie Wilson! I don't see any Alison Moyet in you. Your more Bond Girl beautiful. You do remind me of someone famous, but I can't put my finger on it just yet.


----------



## Suze (Mar 19, 2007)

miu miu, matthew williamson,marc jacobs,balenciaga, chloe...aah, i wish i could wear designer clothes ;`(

(And i wish i could afford designer clothes..so we have 2 problems actually )


----------



## Frankie (Mar 19, 2007)

I would love a pair of pintuck seam jeans. I can't find them anywhere, other than a pair that looks about perfect other than it being sold out in my size.

From http://www.alight.com


----------

